# The boyz 4th of July duds....



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

The boyz had a great day, lil hot, but a good time!!!::


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, they look fabulous!!!!


----------



## Karlysmom (Sep 4, 2009)

Great pic of your patriotic boys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I so love this picture of your Partriotic boys, it's priceless. I have to admit, I'm such a sucker for the Old Golds, love them.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They sure are handsome in their 4th july outfits, love the picture.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Great picture!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

They are so handsome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

Nash

That is one of the best pics I have ever seen!!

Your boys should be MODELS!!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

They look "Dandy"!!! Great pics!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Those two are lookin pretty spiffy in their 4th of July hats...


----------

